# Omnipod irritation



## Snuggs (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,
I am new to site and wondered if anyone has got any advice on sticky irritation. My son is on the omnipod pump and has really bad irritation to the adhesive ( persistent scratching). We have tried cavilon and tegaderm I have spoken to a tissue viability nurse who suggested cavilon with honey or pro shield cleanser and barrier, which we have not tried yet due to prescription. Does anybody have any other ideas as this is starting to become a real problem for him and is limiting site areas as these are taking a week or so to heal.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 11, 2014)

When you say you've tried tegaderm, have you put the tegaderm directly on the skin and then inserted the cannula through it?  Many find that successful.  If this is what you have already been doing (and you've also tried Cavilon), you could try the same thing with micropore tape?  This has been a success for us when trying to prevent irritation from the sensor adhesive.  Also, try not to use soaps and shower gels on the area to be used as a cannula site - my son uses aqueous cream and plain water on his sites.  It may also be better to change the cannula after every 2 days rather than every 3.  Finally, I'm not familiar with the omnipod, but do they offer a choice of adhesives?


----------



## Snuggs (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, yes when using tegaderm we use it on the skin then apply the pod. We haven't tried micropore tape does it come in the same size as tegaderm ? As strips wouldn't be any good as it's quite a big area. He wears it for 2 days if we are lucky as sometimes only get away with one, depending on how itchy it is. The omnipod doesn't come in a choice of adhesives and it is quite a lot of adhesive as it surrounds the whole pod a bit like a dexcom CGM the new one. He used to use aqueous cream but has been using shower gel so will go back to aqueous again and see if that is the problem?. Really appreciate the advice I will let you know how we get on. Thank you.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 12, 2014)

Another suggestion is to order some skin tac and try that. It never used to be available on prescription, but can be bought on line.


----------



## hkk1970 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, we use safe skin spray on Harry as we were getting very itchy sites. But this seems to have worked. On prescription too.
Helen


----------



## Redkite (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry, just coming back to your thread - re the micropore tape, it comes in rolls (bit like Sellotape!) in various widths.  I've got a roll that's about 3cm in width but I know there are wider ones.  Perhaps ask at the pharmacist?  I think I asked the nurse at our GP practice, but we don't get through enough to warrant it going on his repeat prescription so I just buy from Boots as and when I need to.


----------



## Snuggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks guys I'll give your ideas a go and ill post which ones work.


----------



## Snuggs (Jan 31, 2014)

*Irritation*

Hi guys hope you are all healthy x just an update on irritation !! Not good I'm afraid for me little man, tried suggestions and some others as well, still no change. Did read on the diabetes U.K. 80th anniversary a Blog by a lady that had the same problem and it turned out to be a reaction to the cannula. So I think DSN needs to do some more investigations. 
But a huge thank you guys for all your advice and suggestions we really appreciate it. 
Hopefully it's not the cannula as there is no other all in one pump out there YET!!! Hurry up cell nova


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 1, 2014)

Snuggs said:


> Hi guys hope you are all healthy x just an update on irritation !! Not good I'm afraid for me little man, tried suggestions and some others as well, still no change. Did read on the diabetes U.K. 80th anniversary a Blog by a lady that had the same problem and it turned out to be a reaction to the cannula. So I think DSN needs to do some more investigations.
> But a huge thank you guys for all your advice and suggestions we really appreciate it.
> Hopefully it's not the cannula as there is no other all in one pump out there YET!!! Hurry up cell nova




Hi Snugs, thanks for letting us know the outcome.
Just a suggestion before you go down any other route ask your son's dsn if you can try some different cannulas for a tubed pump. This way you will know if it's the cannulas causing the problem and not the sticky. Perhaps just stick one in for 3 days and see what happens.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh dear, does the omnipod only have one cannula option?  With tubed pumps, people who get irritation from the Teflon (plastic) cannulas often have a much better experience with steel cannulas.  Hope you find a solution....


----------



## Snuggs (Feb 3, 2014)

*Irritation*

Thanks pumper Sue and redkite,
Thats a great idea about testing different cannulas to eliminate if it's the Teflon on the Omnipod (never thought of that !!). Phoning DSN in the morning to discuss her sending me a different type of cannula to give it a try. 
Report in after we have tested.
Thanks as usual for the great advice x
Snuggs x


----------

